# need help fishfinder questions



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

Need new very Basic fishfinder with temp. will be all shallow water probably never over 40ft. I have narrowed it down to Humminbird piranhamax 160 or garmin fishfinder 140. Anyone use them? like or dislikes? Really just looking for basic depth and temp on front deck while trolling $100 price range. already have nice fish/gps combo in console for under power. Do not want another eagle or lowrance as i have never had any luck in shallow water with them, always goofy readings.

Thanks


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i've used the hummingbirds over the years and have been fairly happy with them for basic readings of depth, decided this time i was going to try a garmin as i liked this one particular model compared to a comparable hummingbird, either one should work fine if all your looking for are deep holes and drop offs. on a side note though i sent you a p.m. in regards to the tiny tach, had a question or two


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

SBChicken you have a pm, Sorry I missed yours.

Thanks for opinion and advice


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

If you're still open to other suggestions, I'd recommend the Eagle Cuda. It retails for less than $100 (also goes on sale at BPS) and performs just as well as fish finders twice it's price. I have one on my 15'4".


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've had 2 eagle fisheasys,  the first one a fisheasy320c and the second one a fisheasy245 and both would never read consistent when fishing flats one minute 3ft the next minute scrolling all over the place or locking on 200+ft .  I was so disgusted i returned the second one also thus the reason looking for a good functioning shallowwater  fishfinder / temp unit.  That is why i did not include Eagle or Lowrance in my initial request.  Is the eagle cuda any different or newer better unit?


----------

